# Sigma Data Center 5.8



## Rines (8. November 2021)

Ich benutze seit neuestem das Datacenter 5.8 auf meinem Macbook (MacOS Montgomery 12.0.1)
Immer wenn ich einen Titel für ein Training eingeben will erscheint mit der Taste "e" das Untermenü für Emoji&Symbole.
Das sollte normalerweise nur aufklappen wenn man auch die Taste "fn" drückt. Quasi als Tastenkürzel. Allerdings kann ich kein normales "e" oder "f" eingeben weil Datacenter immer denkt ich drücke die "fn" Taste.
Die Taste hängt aber auch nicht auf der Tastatur. Weder in anderen Programmen oder Apps passiert etwas, sondern nur wenn ich wirklich die "fn" Taste + "Zusatzbefehl" drücke. Kurzum, alles läuft normal, nur im Datacenter denkt der PC ich würde die "fn" Taste gedrückt halten und kann somit keine normalen Trainingstitel eingeben.
Anbei ein paar Bilder ( Der Titel sollte Theo #115 sein, allerdings ploppt das Menü für Emojis auf sobald ich auf "e" drücke)

P.s. mit allen vorigen Versionen des Datacenters und Mac hat es Jahrelang keine Probleme gemacht


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. November 2021)

Hallo @Rines ,



Aktuell liegen uns keine Informationen vor das dieses Verhalten mit der neusten Version des DATA Centers zutun hat.

Bitte überprüfe einmal die Tastatur Kurzbefehle im Menü deines MACs. Dort kannst du diese ändern und deaktivieren.


Liebe Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxvormmac (10. November 2021)

Hallo Rines,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit MacOS Monterey. Mit der MacOS Vorgängerversion 11.6 tritt das Problem nicht auf. Verwende Data Center V 5.8.5. 
Hast du das Problem schon lösen können? Wäre für Hinweise dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
Felix


----------



## Rines (10. November 2021)

Hi, ne hab alles abgesucht. Den Tipp mit den Kurzbefehlen hatte ich im Vorfeld schon probiert. Es ist aber alles normal! Es ist wirklich nur im Datacenter. Auch wenn ich im Datacenter gewollt "fn+e" drücke ploppt das Menü auf. Wenn ich nur "e" drücke auch. Ich kann es also auch nicht negieren. 
Egal was ich mache, ich kann kein "e" eingeben weil sich dann direkt dieses Menü öffnet. Auf jeder anderen App/Programm läuft alles normal.


----------



## Maxvormmac (10. November 2021)

Bei mir das exakt gleiche Problem - scheint aber ein Thema von Monterey zu sein, auf meinem ZweitMac (Big Sur) funktioniert alles normal. Ich denke, da müsste Sigma ihre App nachbessern.

Schönen Abend,
Felix


----------



## Maxvormmac (10. November 2021)

PS. und ein "d" kann ich auch nicht eingeben, da öffnet sich die Sprachaufzeichnung :-(


----------



## Rines (10. November 2021)

"d" geht bei mir. Hab gerade mal alle durchprobiert. Bei mir geht wirklich nur "e" nicht. 
Falls es an Monterey liegen sollte, dann kann man ewig warten


----------



## Spezies8472 (6. Dezember 2021)

Da lese ich gerne mit, denn genau das Problem habe ich auch ... das ist echt nervig!
Das Problem hatte ich bei BigSur nicht, erst jetzt mit Monterey. Und nur beim SigmaDataCenter ,
Version 5.8.4 und 5.8.5.
Das kann nur an Sigma liegen.


----------



## Rines (6. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte noch einen anderen Test gemacht. Wenn ich in den Einstellungen die Namen der sportprofile ändere kommt das Problem nicht und ich kann ein "e" ausschreiben. Nur wenn ich den Trainings Namen vergeben will kommt es wieder zu dem dummen Problem. Denke es liegt an Sigma.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Dezember 2021)

Hallo @All,

wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Behebung des Problems, welches unter MAC OS Monterey besteht. Mit einem kommenden Update des DATA CENTERS sollte dieser Fehler behoben werden. 
Wir bitten euch noch um etwas Geduld.

Liebe Grüße und eine gute Restwoche.

Benjamin


----------



## Rines (7. Dezember 2021)

Perfekt! Danke schonmal 🙌🏼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBe (26. Januar 2022)

Hallo Sigma-Team
liegen schon Informationen vor, wann das neue Update kommt. Auch ich bin auf das Betriebssystem OS umgestiegen und habe das Problem. Außerdem erscheint nach jedem Neustart des PCs und Aufruf dem Versuch das Data-Center zu laden die Fehlermeldung, dass das Programm nicht "vertrauenswürdig" wäre.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (27. Januar 2022)

Hallo @HarryBe , Hallo @All
vielen lieben Dank für deinen Post.

wir möchten uns für die lange Wartezeit bei euch entschuldigen.

Gerne möchten wir euch informieren, dass der Fehler im DATA CENTER welcher unter MacOS Monterey besteht mit dem kommenden Update des DATA CENTER behoben wird.

Unser Entwicklungsteam arbeitet derzeit mit Hochdruck an der Veröffentlichung des Updates.

Wir werden euch umgehend informieren, sobald das Update zum Download zur Verfügung steht.

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt bitten wir euch noch um ein wenig Geduld.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## Hans1959 (16. März 2022)

Hallo,
mit meinem neuen Laptop und Windows 11 kann ich mich nicht mehr bei Strava anmelden,beim Versuch aus dem Data Center eine verbindung herzustellen kommt folgendes:



Beim betätigen des Buttons "Autorisieren" tut sich nichts.
Laut Support soll das an Windows 11 liegen,weil das Data Center noch nicht für Windows 11 kompatibel ist,meine Frage ist nun habt Ihr auch das Problem oder übersehe ich nur etwas,Windows 11 gibt es ja nicht nur seit gestern

Gruß
Hans


----------



## sven1 (16. März 2022)

Das hat mit Windows 11 nichts zu tun. Mit Windows 10 habe ich das gleiche Problem seit ein paar Tagen. An meinem Setup hat sich nichts geändert, ich vermute eher, dass sich bei Strava irgendwas geändert hat. @SIGMA-Support könnt ihr euch das mal anschauen?


----------



## der_marv (19. März 2022)

An den @SIGMA-Support und die SIGMA-Montgomerys ;-)

Habe vorhin ein Update auf Data-Center Version 5.8.8 durchgeführt.
Irgendwie scheint das Update defekt zu sein, erhalte auf MacOS Monterey 12.2 und 12.3 folgende Fehlermeldung...





Und wäre schön wenn das nächste Update endlich ein "Retina" Icon erhalten könnte.
Das Data-Center ist leider das einzige Programm bei mir mit einem "pixeligen" Icon.






Danke.


----------



## Peter Lang (20. März 2022)

@der_marv
War bei mir das gleiche. Probier mal in den Einstellungen bei Sicherheit zu ändern auf keine Einschränkungen.
Wenn du dann das Datacenter öffnen willst wirst du gefragt ob du das wirklich willst, danach funktioniert es.
Dann kann man die Einstellungen wieder auf den ursprüngliche Stand setzten und in Zukunft öffnet sich das Data Center ganz normal. Hab zwar kein Monterey weil mein Mac zu alt ist aber vielleicht ist es ja trotzdem das gleiche Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_marv (20. März 2022)

@Peter Lang 

Habe genau wie Du die mittlere Einstellung und werde dementsprechend gefragt ob ich mir sicher bin bei der Installation. 

Kann es ja nochmal komplett ohne Einschränkungen versuchen aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.
Und bis zu der Version hat es ja immer funktioniert bei Sigma.


----------



## Wahnwitz (21. März 2022)

Ist bei mir leider auch so 🤔

Irgendwie macht Sigma leider keinen Spaß mehr, ständig Ausfälle beim Sigma Rox12 und jetzt so fehlerhafte Software 😤


----------



## Fawlty (22. März 2022)

… ich wäre bzgl. Datacenter sehr zufrieden, wenn ich endlich mal wieder den Buchstaben „e“ über die entsprechende Taste meiner Tastatur eingeben könnte, denn langsam wirds albern: OSX Monterey ist ja nun nicht erst gestern erschienen. So einen absurden Fehler in einer Software findet man wirklich selten…
Ich hoffe nicht, daß das Datacenter unter OSX der nächste abgekündigte Kandidat ist: für iOS kommt ja bereits der entsprechende Hinweis.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (24. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

auf unserer Downloadseite (https://sigma-download.com/) ist eine Anpassung bzgl. MAC Installation erfolgt:

*Systemvoraussetzungen für MAC OS*


-Intel© Core™ Duo mit 1,83 GHz oder schneller.-Mac OS X Version 10.10 oder höher.-512 MB RAM (1 GB empfohlen).-*Für alle Macs älter als macOS 10.13 High Sierra (2017) verwenden Sie diesen Link.*


----------



## Rolli2609 (24. März 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Datacenter unter OSX der nächste abgekündigte Kandidat ist


vielleicht wird sogar die Win PC Version über kurz oder lang auch verschwinden....
beim neuen Rox 11.1 werden schon nicht mehr alle Werte ans SDC übermittelt die schon immer standardmässig zu sehen waren. 👎
alles aber auch wirklich alles soll (ausschließlich) auf dem Handy passieren hab ich das Gefühl. 
anscheinend ist mit mobilen Apps gutes Geld zu verdienen


----------



## Fawlty (24. März 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 18001177"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auf unserer Downloadseite (https://sigma-download.com/) ist eine Anpassung bzgl. MAC Installation erfolgt:
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis: jedoch: es ist weiterhin die Version 5.8.8 vom 17.3.2022 für OSX "Montgomery" ("Monterey" heisst die Version korrekt) und diese lässt sich nicht installieren unter OSX Monterey (12.3) - evtl hat man es nicht auf einem Mac M1 getestet? Hab leider keinen Intel-Mac mehr zum Gegentest.

*„SIGMA DataCenter.app“ ist beschädigt und kann nicht geöffnet werden. Es empfiehlt sich, das Objekt in den Papierkorb zu bewegen.Safari hat diese Datei heute um 18:22 von sigma-download1.com geladen.*


----------



## der_marv (24. März 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis: jedoch: es ist weiterhin die Version 5.8.8 vom 17.3.2022 für OSX "Montgomery" ("Monterey" heisst die Version korrekt) und diese lässt sich nicht installieren unter OSX Monterey (12.3) - evtl hat man es nicht auf einem Mac M1 getestet? Hab leider keinen Intel-Mac mehr zum Gegentest.
> 
> *„SIGMA DataCenter.app“ ist beschädigt und kann nicht geöffnet werden. Es empfiehlt sich, das Objekt in den Papierkorb zu bewegen.Safari hat diese Datei heute um 18:22 von sigma-download1.com geladen.*


Ich habe einen Intel-Mac und da auch das Problem gehabt. 
Die neue Version, falls es eine ist, habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Rines (24. März 2022)

Bei mir klappt es und das Problem mit dem "E" ist auch behoben! Vielen Dank 
(Macbook Pro mit Intel Chip)


----------



## Wahnwitz (24. März 2022)

MoinMoin!
Leider funktioniert auch die neue Version nicht. 😒
Immer noch defekt.


----------



## Fawlty (25. März 2022)

Wahnwitz schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> Leider funktioniert auch die neue Version nicht. 😒
> Immer noch defekt.


Was funktioniert nicht? Installation? "e"-Problem? 
Unter welcher OSX-Version? 12.3 (=Monterey)?

wir müssen den Sigma-Kollegen schon etwas konkretere Informationen geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxvormmac (25. März 2022)

Auf Monterey 12.1 lässt sich Sigma DC 5.8.8 nicht öffnen. Es erscheint die Meldung:
*„SIGMA DataCenter 2.app“ ist beschädigt und kann nicht geöffnet werden. Es empfiehlt sich, das Objekt in den Papierkorb zu bewegen.*


----------



## Fawlty (25. März 2022)

Maxvormmac schrieb:


> Auf Monterey 12.1 lässt sich Sigma DC 5.8.8 nicht öffnen. Es erscheint die Meldung:
> *„SIGMA DataCenter 2.app“ ist beschädigt und kann nicht geöffnet werden. Es empfiehlt sich, das Objekt in den Papierkorb zu bewegen.*


Intel oder M1?


----------



## Maxvormmac (25. März 2022)

Intel


----------



## Wahnwitz (25. März 2022)

Lieber @SIGMA-Support!

Nochmals der Hinweis, dass es sich um die aktuelle Version (5.8.8) vom 17.03.2022 handelt.
Die Installation funktioniert. Wenn man das Programm öffnen will, kommt die schon mehrfach genannte Fehlermeldung.

Die vorherige Version (5.8.7!) funktionierte auf dem Rechner --> MacBook Pro
Vielleicht wäre es ja vorerst möglich, diese Version zum Download zur Verfügung zu stellen!

Schönes WE & Gruß aus HH


----------



## Fawlty (25. März 2022)

Maxvormmac schrieb:


> Intel


dann wird hier nicht, wie von mir vermutet, das Problem mit 5.8.8 am M1 liegen. Intel oder  M1: egal.
@SIGMA-Support: in den Logs findet man das:

assessment denied for SIGMADataCenter.dmg
com.apple.message.domain: com.apple.security.assessment.outcome2
com.apple.message.signature2: bundle:UNBUNDLED
com.apple.message.signature3: SIGMADataCenter.dmg
com.apple.message.signature5: UNKNOWN
com.apple.message.signature: denied:no authority
com.apple.message.signature4: 3
SenderMachUUID: E29AAFBD-E126-3A9A-908B-9C93A3EDFBC9

aus der dazugehörigen OSX-Hilfeseite:

"Die App wurde modifiziert und ihr Code weicht vom ursprünglichen signierten Code ab. Möglicherweise ist die App defekt. Es ist aber auch möglich, dass sie willentlich manipuliert wurde. Wenn du vermutest, dass die App beschädigt ist oder manipuliert wurde, solltest du diese löschen, indem du sie in den Papierkorb bewegst."


----------



## SteffKru (27. März 2022)

Installation auf einem MacBook Pro (15-inch, 2018) 2,6 GHz 6-Core Intel Core i7, MacOS Monterey 12.1 funktioniert nicht. Also wieder die Version 5.7.39 installiert und Freude mit dem kleinen "e" (tippe dann halt ein großes "E"). Nutze das Tool (mit den vorhandenen beiden ROX 11) für die Familie; selbst bin ich auf Wahoo umgestiegen.


----------



## Joe42 (12. April 2022)

Habe mir gerade ein Rox 4.0 gegönnt und versucht es mit meinem iMac zu verbinden. 
Leider funktioniert auch bei mir das Data Center 5.8.8. nicht (Intel, Monterey 12.3.1

Als USB-LW wird der Tacho erkannt.

Fängt ja schon mal gut an. Beherrscht SIGMA die Software-Entwiclung oder wird das ein Trauerspiel auf das ich mich einlasse? Wie sind da die bisherigen Erfahrungen?
Die SW stammt vom 17.03.2022. Die lässt sich nicht starten und das Problem wird augenscheinlich seit fast 4 Wochen nicht behoben. Schon mal eine schwache Leistung.

Die Einrichtung am Gerät selbst inkl. Verbindung zum iPhone, Kommot etc. funktionierte bisher einwandfrei.


----------



## Fawlty (13. April 2022)

Joe42 schrieb:


> Die SW stammt vom 17.03.2022. Die lässt sich nicht starten und das Problem wird augenscheinlich seit fast 4 Wochen nicht behoben. Schon mal eine schwache Leistung.


ich wollte es soeben auch hier *zum wiederholten Male* anmahnen: 5.8.8 lässt sich unter OSX Monterey nicht installieren!
Gleichzeitig bekomme ich beim Start der letzten lauffähigen Version (5.8.5) nun gleich nach dem Start die Meldung, dass diese Version nicht mehr (alles) mit der SigmaCloud syncen kann und man updaten soll (siehe screenshot).

@SIGMA-Support : kann sich  nach der langen Zeit bitte mal jemand des Problems der nicht-installierbaren Version 5.8.8 annehmen? Wäre wirklich toll!


----------



## Joe42 (19. April 2022)

Vom Sigma Support habe ich eine alternative Version bekommen.
Diese startet nun, verbindet sich aber nicht mit dem Rox 4.0.
Aktivitäten aus der Sigma Cloud liessen sich zunächst anzeigen. 
Nun kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass ein Update der App notwendig sei, da sie nicht mehr kompatibel zur Cloud ist.

Ist also ein wenig besser geworden aber noch nicht ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_marv (19. April 2022)

Joe42 schrieb:


> Vom Sigma Support habe ich eine alternative Version bekommen.
> Diese startet nun, verbindet sich aber nicht mit dem Rox 4.0.
> Aktivitäten aus der Sigma Cloud liessen sich zunächst anzeigen.
> Nun kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass ein Update der App notwendig sei, da sie nicht mehr kompatibel zur Cloud ist.
> ...


Naja, alternativ heißt vermutlich eher "eine alte Version" die sich unter MacOS noch starten lässt aber nicht mehr ganz mit der Cloud kompatibel ist. 
Wenigstens eine Info seitens @SIGMA-Support wäre schön, das Problem besteht ja nicht seit gestern :-(


----------



## Joe42 (19. April 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> Naja, alternativ heißt vermutlich eher "eine alte Version" die sich unter MacOS noch starten lässt aber nicht mehr ganz mit der Cloud kompatibel ist.


Versionsnummer ist die 5.8.8. (merkwürdig/bedenklich, dass es unterschiedliche Versionen mit der gleichen Versionsnummer gibt)


----------



## Fawlty (20. April 2022)

Ich möchte lösen:

an der App-Version 5.8.8 ist das Quarantäne-Flag gesetzt. Das verhindert den Start.
Abhilfe: Entfernen des o.g. Flags. Das geht übers Terminal oder bequemer über folgende kleine App:








						xattred, Metamer, Sandstrip & xattr tools
					

xattred – full-featured extended attribute editor, can also add quarantine xattrs xattred lets you inspect and edit all extended attributes (xattrs) associated with a file or folder, cut/copy…




					eclecticlight.co
				




Diese je nach OSX-Version herunterladen, starten und über "Open" die SigmaDataCenter.app auswählen.
Es wird im unteren grossen Feld das besagte quarantine-Flag angezeigt.
Diesen Eintrag auswählen und auf"Cut" klicken.
SigmaDataCenter lässt sich starten und aktualisiert die Datenbank.

Bleibt danach die App bei  "100% Services werden geladen" hängen, ist folgendes zu tun:
rechte Maustaste auf die App/Informationen und den Haken vor "Mit Rosetta öffnen" auswählen.

Nun öffnet sich die App vollständig.


*Vorsicht bei Versuchen:* die SigmaDataCenter-Datenbank wird auf die neue Version angepasst, ab dem Zeitpunkt lässt sie sich nicht mehr mit einer alten Version der App öffnen!
Also ggf. besser vorher wegsichern, sie liegen unter
/Users/xxx/Library/Application Support/DataCenter.Desktop

Wenn man seine Aktivitäten aber ohnehin in der Sigma-Cloud hat, kommen sie auch bei einer neuen leeren  DB wieder automatisch in das DataCenter.


----------



## Fawlty (20. April 2022)

Joe42 schrieb:


> Versionsnummer ist die 5.8.8. (merkwürdig/bedenklich, dass es unterschiedliche Versionen mit der gleichen Versionsnummer gibt)


das ist wohl der selbe Code (nur ist das eine ein .pkg-Installer, das andere ein Image (.dmg)). 
Bei ersterem wird's über einen Installer installiert, bei letzterem wird's einfach kopiert.

@SIGMA-Support :
Übrigens ist im App-Package innerhalb des Adobe-AIR-Ordners das flashplayer.plugin enthalten.
Das wird bekanntermaßen seit Jahren aus gutem Grund nicht mehr unterstützt und ist auch die Ursache, dass das Image schon nur unter Verrenkungen in OSX gemountet werden kann...


----------



## der_marv (13. Mai 2022)

Moin @SIGMA-Support 

gibt es vielleicht Neuigkeiten zum 5.8.8 Problem in Verbindung mit MacOS?

Seit 2 Monaten funktioniert es leider nicht mehr und von Eurer Seite gibt es leider überhaupt keine Info. 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## SIGMA-Support (13. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen der_marv,

ab der DATA CENTER Version 8.5.5 werden MAC mit M1 Prozessoren leider nicht mehr unterstützt:
https:// sigma-download. com/
Alternativ kannst du die SIGMA RIDE App verwenden, diese ist vollumfänglich kompatibel mit Android und iOS.

Beste Grüße und einen schönen Start ins Wochenende,
Maria.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fawlty (13. Mai 2022)

mit Verlaub:
die Ansage "ab der DATA CENTER Version 8.5.5 werden MAC mit M1 Prozessoren leider nicht mehr unterstützt" ist so nicht ganz korrekt und es erscheint auch etwas erstaunlich, daß NEUE Prozessoren nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Das kennt man sonst eher genau andersrum (alten Prozessoren etc. ...).

Es funktioniert natürlich auch auf M1-Macs  - s.a. mein Posting #39 vom 20.4. in diesem Thread.
Es ist ein Fehler bei der Zusammenstellung des Installers für Version 5.8.8 (den man mit meinem oben beschriebenen Workaround fixen kann)  - frühere Versionen liefen ja auch mit M1-Macs.

Für mich sieht es eher so aus, daß seitens Sigma in die DataCenter-App keine Energie mehr gesteckt werden soll.


----------



## der_marv (13. Mai 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 18101182"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Guten Morgen der_marv,
> 
> ab der DATA CENTER Version 8.5.5 werden MAC mit M1 Prozessoren leider nicht mehr unterstützt:
> https:// sigma-download. com/
> ...


Hallo, 

also sorry aber die Antwort ist etwas unüberlegt.

Erstens habe ich keinen M1 Prozessor sondern noch einen Intel. 

Außerdem reden wir von der Desktop-Variante und nicht von einer mobilen App fürs Handy. 

Und das beste, die Ride App ist doch gar nicht mit dem ROX12 kompatibel. 

Gruß


----------



## SIGMA-Support (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo der_marv,

da es sich bei dir um einen Einzelfall zu handeln scheint, möchten wir dich bitten uns per Mail ([email protected]) oder PN weitere technische Daten deines Systems (mind. Modellbezeichnung & OS Version) zukommen zu lassen,
Wir werden dies dann gerne überprüfen!

Liebe Grüße, Maria.


----------



## der_marv (16. Mai 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 18106396"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo der_marv,
> 
> da es sich bei dir um einen Einzelfall zu handeln scheint, möchten wir dich bitten uns per Mail ([email protected]) oder PN weitere technische Daten deines Systems (mind. Modellbezeichnung & OS Version) zukommen zu lassen,
> Wir werden dies dann gerne überprüfen!
> ...



Hallo Maria,

damit die anderen 3-4 "Einzelfälle" hier ebenfalls informiert sind, poste ich die gewünschten Daten hierher.
Nichts was es da zu verbergen gäbe...

*MacBook Pro 2015
Intel i7 CPU
16GB RAM
MacOS 12.3.1 Monterey*

Gruß und Danke


----------



## der_marv (23. Mai 2022)

Still ruht der See


----------



## Fawlty (23. Mai 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> Still ruht der See


... wie ich leider vermutete: bzgl. DataCenter passiert nichts mehr - es basiert auf quasi toten Technologien (Adobe AIR) und zusätzlich testet man bei Sigma die eigenen Installer wohl noch mit OSX Mojave oder Catalina - bei welchen man fehlerhaft signierte/erstellte Installer mit einer bequemen Ausnahmebehandlung zum Starten bewegen kann. Was mit Big Sur/Monterey nicht mehr so einfach funktioniert.

Hatte ich hier schon mehrfach beschrieben, interessiert seitens Sigma leider niemanden.
Daher gehe ich davon aus, daß das SDC tot ist.

Was btw. vermutlich auch die Sigma-Cloud obsolet machen wird: die Ride.app bietet den Sync zu Strava/Komoot/etc - da braucht es kein eigenes cloudbasiertes und datensammelndes  DataCenter mehr.... Die Daten hat man ja aus Sicht von Sigma ohnehin durch die RideApp.


----------



## der_marv (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo @SIGMA-Support

seit nun 3 Monaten funktioniert die aktuellste Version 5.8.8 des Data-Centers nicht mehr auf MacOS.

Ist davon auszugehen, dass in die Richtung noch etwas passiert?

Eigentlich habt ihr hier immer schön kommuniziert aber zu dem Thema irgendwie nicht so richtig.

Wenigstens so was wie "*können Fehler nicht nachvollziehen*" "*ist in Arbeit dauert aber noch*" oder auch wenn es dem Kunden weh tut "*sorry, da kommt nix mehr, EOL*"

Gruß


----------



## Fawlty (21. Juni 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> seit nun 3 Monaten funktioniert die aktuellste Version 5.8.8 des Data-Centers nicht mehr auf MacOS.


... hartnäckig biste, das muß ich Dir lassen ... 

auch wenn es nicht der korrekte Weg ist: mit meiner Anleitung weiter oben bekommst Du das aktuelle SDC auch unter Monterey zum Laufen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sigma-data-center-5-8.951633/post-18054983


----------



## der_marv (21. Juni 2022)

Naja, so hartnäckig finde ich das nicht. 
Bin bisher recht entspannt damit aber schade wenn die bisher echt gute Software nicht funktioniert. 

Vor allem weil wir nicht wissen ob es damit irgendwie weitergeht.


----------



## Fawlty (21. Juni 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> Naja, so hartnäckig finde ich das nicht.


.. war auch anerkennend gemeint von mir... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_marv (21. Juni 2022)

Danke, habe ich auch so aufgenommen  

Pünktlich dazu hat Sigma vorhin einen Thread zum Thema Beta-Tester eröffnet, leider nicht für unsere alten Produkte.

Finde das eigentlich immer sehr gut wenn Hersteller mit den Kunden zusammenarbeiten.
Davon können beide Parteien profitieren. 
Auch wenn manche hier bestimmt über Bananen-Soft/Hardware (reift beim Kunden) schimpfen werden.

Pflege vom Altbestand oder die Info zum EOL gehört aber auch dazu.
Mir ist bewußt dass Pflege da nicht ewig dauern kann aber dann sollte das Produkt funktionierend in die Rente geschickt werden.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (24. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

gerne geben wir euch zur MacOS Intel Thematik hiermit nochmal eine Rückmeldung.

Da hier eine gewisse Komplexität gegeben ist bitten wir euch darum, euch mit folgendem Betreff "Mac MTB-Forum" per Mail bei unserem Kundenservice zu melden ([email protected]).
Unsere Entwicklungsabteilung wird sich daraufhin mit euch in Kontakt setzen um den jeweiligen Fall zu analysieren.
Bitte sendet alle erforderlichen Infos und Daten in dieser Mail nochmals mit, sodass eine zeitnahe Rückmeldung gewährleistet werden kann.

Danke!

Beste Grüße, 
euer Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## der_marv (24. Juni 2022)

OK, vielen Dank. 
Dann machen wir das so.


----------



## Fawlty (24. Juni 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 18174805"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> zur MacOS Intel Thematik


danke für die Rückmeldung, aber bereits dieses Zitat sagt mir, daß nicht verstanden wurde, worum es geht: es geht nicht um Intel oder M1 - es geht um Bestandteile im Package des Sigma DataCenter, welche von OSX mittlerweile (seit OSX Monterey, evtl. sogar seit Big Sur) als potentielle Schadsoftware gekennzeichnet werden (konkret, wie ich bereits in diesem Thread schrieb, das Flash-Plugin - als Bestandteil von Adobe AIR).
Daher dann das Quarantaine-Flag am Programm und die Verweigerung der Installation. Meine Umgehungslösung wie oben beschrieben ist ein Hack!


----------



## SIGMA-Support (8. Juli 2022)

Das SIGMA DATA CENTER ist die Applikation mit dem größten Funktionsumfang in unserem SIGMA Software Environment. Das Feedback, als auch die Verbesserungsvorschläge unserer Kunden sind uns sehr wichtig und wir versuchen immer im beidseitigen Interesse eine Lösung zu finden.

Heutzutage ist aus technischer Sicht eine gewisse Komplexität gegeben. Da wir Software-, als auch Hardwarebedingt auf Drittanbieter zurückgreifen müssen, die diese für den globalen Markt zur Verfügung stellen, können wir leider nicht immer eine Kompatibilität zu allen Systemen gewährleisten.

Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt kann eine Kompatibilität zu einem M1-Prozessor und zukünftig neueren Prozessoren für die MAC-Systeme nicht gewährleistet werden.

Der User @Fawlty  hat am 20.04.22 in diesem Thread #39 einen Beitrag gepostet und mitgeteilt, dass die Installation unter seinem MAC mit M1 Prozessor funktioniert hat. Diesen Workaround könnt Ihr ebenfalls versuchen; möglicherweise lässt sich so das SIGMA DATA auf Ihrem MAC-System installieren. Habt jedoch Verständnis, dass wir eine Funktionalität nicht garantieren können.

Viele Grüße, 
euer Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## der_marv (8. Juli 2022)

@SIGMA-Support 

Ich enthalte mich des Kommentars, soll @Fawlty übernehmen falls er es nicht leid ist. 

Aber was ist mit meinem "alten" INTEL Prozessor? 
Da läuft die Software genau so wenig.

Ticket, wie gewünscht, ist seit fast 2 Wochen eröffnet und es ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Fawlty (9. Juli 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> @SIGMA-Support
> 
> Ich enthalte mich des Kommentars, soll @Fawlty übernehmen falls er es nicht leid ist.
> 
> ...


… danke Dir für das Zuspiel, aber mehr als den Fehler analysieren kann ich auch nicht ;-)

Hier fehlt einfach der Wille - man versteckt sich hinter dem M1, obwohl das gar nicht das Problem ist: die vorletzte Version des SDC (die mit dem „e“-Fehler) liess sich ja auch installieren.

Man hat vmtl. richtigerweise erkannt, dass die Softwarebasis des SDC mittlerweile veraltet ist - das verstehe ich und auch, dass man da keine Energie mehr reinstecken möchte.
Aber dann sollte man das kommunizieren (bei der iPad-Version hat man es ja auch getan). Dann gibts mal noch kurz Gemaule und dann ist‘s gut.

Die Kommentare seitens Sigma hier sprechen für Inkompetenz oder zumindest für Lustlosigkeit.
Für mich ist das Thema SDC und OSX hiermit durch.


----------



## der_marv (22. Juli 2022)

Tja, mein Ticket bei Sigma ist nun 4 Wochen alt, niemand hat sich gemeldet. 

Mittlerweile habe ich ein schönes M1 MacBook und zum Glück noch eine Sicherung der Version 5.8.5 des Data Centers gehabt. 
Denn Sigma hat diese Version von der Download-Seite entfernt. 

Diese lässt sich nämlich normal installieren, hat wohl aber den e-Fehler.
Lässt sich aber mit copy/paste umgehen. 

So sehr der Support hier normalerweise gelobt wird, bei dem Problem versagt ihr leider auf voller Linie. 
Vor allem durch die Kommunikation. 

Einen schönen Sommer.


----------



## Rolli2609 (23. Juli 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> Vor allem durch die Kommunikation.





der_marv schrieb:


> niemand hat sich gemeldet.


dann schau halt mal ein klein wenig höher in diesem Fred, #57 vom 08.Juli....
was soll Sigma denn noch kommunizieren? ist doch alles gesagt und erklärt!

ob die Sache allerdings tatsächlich schwierig ist, oder Sigma nur unfähig; das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_marv (23. Juli 2022)

Rolli2609 schrieb:


> dann schau halt mal ein klein wenig höher in diesem Fred, #57 vom 08.Juli....
> was soll Sigma denn noch kommunizieren? ist doch alles gesagt und erklärt!
> 
> ob die Sache allerdings tatsächlich schwierig ist, oder Sigma nur unfähig; das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.



Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn ein Produkt EOL ist aber dann sollte es ein klares Statement geben. 

Aktuell wird doch nur rumgeiert.
Man schickt hier Supportmitarbeiter her, die das Problem in der Tiefe nicht verstanden haben oder widersprüchliche Aussagen tätigen. 
Und wenn man, wie gewünscht, ein Ticket aufmacht passiert nichts. 

Ich mache dem Support keinen direkten Vorwurf evtl. dürfen die nicht offen kommunizieren.


----------



## der_marv (1. August 2022)

Als Info für andere Betroffene... das gewünschte Ticket direkt bei Sigma zu eröffnen macht keinen Sinn.

Habe, erst nach erneuter Anfrage, 1:1 eine Kopie der Nachricht hier aus dem Forum bekommen, dass M1 Macs nicht unterstützt werden.

Blöd nur dass es bei mir um einen *Intel* Mac geht.

Schade dass das Verständnis des Problems und die Kommunikation das Bild des ansonsten tollen Sigma Supports so trübt.


----------



## Wahnwitz (4. Oktober 2022)

Wow, Sigma hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft eine aktuelle Version vom DataCenter bereit zu stellen 👍🏻
5.9.0  --> https://sigma-download.com/


----------



## Fawlty (5. Oktober 2022)

Wahnwitz schrieb:


> Wow, Sigma hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft eine aktuelle Version vom DataCenter bereit zu stellen 👍🏻
> 5.9.0  --> https://sigma-download.com/


Danke für den Hinweis!

... und auf einmal lässt es sich auch wieder problemlos auf dem M1-Mac unter Monterey installieren...
Und, noch verrückter: der 11.1 wird wieder vom DataCenter erkannt und kann auch per Kabel bearbeitet werden...

Da waren's wohl doch nur Packaging- bzw. Softwareprobleme und kein generelles M1-Problem... ;-)


----------



## Maxvormmac (5. Oktober 2022)

Und man kann wieder ein e eingeben


----------



## der_marv (6. Oktober 2022)

Tja, heute ist es wieder von der Seite verschwunden .
War ich wohl zu langsam.

Vermutlich entfernen sie wieder die M1 Kompatibilität und die Erkennung am Kabel vom 11.1 @Fawlty 


NACHTRAG: Ups sorry, liegt scheinbar am Cache meines Browsers.
Kann es nun tatsächlich sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fawlty (25. Oktober 2022)

... kostenloser Service von mir: das SigmaDataCenter in Version 5.9.0 funktioniert auch mit dem seit gestern verfügbaren OSX Ventura (OSX 13). 
Man kann sogar die Taste "e" benutzen ;-)


----------



## der_marv (26. Oktober 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> ... kostenloser Service von mir: das SigmaDataCenter in Version 5.9.0 funktioniert auch mit dem seit gestern verfügbaren OSX Ventura (OSX 13).
> Man kann sogar die Taste "e" benutzen ;-)


Danke für die Info, habe ich noch nicht installiert.

Du hast aber letztens erwähnt, dass die 5.9.0 auch auf M1 läuft?
Konnte ich zwar installieren aber beim Start hängt es ewig beim Startbildschirm bei "Services laden".


----------



## Fawlty (26. Oktober 2022)

der_marv schrieb:


> aber beim Start hängt es ewig beim Startbildschirm bei "Services laden".


schaue mal bitte weiter oben in meiner "Anleitung": Beitrag #39 - da habe ich genau dafür die Lösung geschrieben:

"Bleibt danach die App bei "100% Services werden geladen" hängen, ist folgendes zu tun:
rechte Maustaste auf die App/Informationen und den Haken vor "Mit Rosetta öffnen" auswählen."


----------



## der_marv (27. Oktober 2022)

Fawlty schrieb:


> schaue mal bitte weiter oben in meiner "Anleitung": Thread #39 - da habe ich genau dafür die Lösung geschrieben:
> 
> "Bleibt danach die App bei "100% Services werden geladen" hängen, ist folgendes zu tun:
> rechte Maustaste auf die App/Informationen und den Haken vor "Mit Rosetta öffnen" auswählen."


Ah sorry, das habe ich komplett überlesen. 

Danke


----------



## Wahnwitz (29. November 2022)

MoinMoin!
5.9.1 ist draußen, hat es schon einer installiert?
Warte erstmal ab!


----------



## Rolli2609 (29. November 2022)

Wahnwitz schrieb:


> Warte erstmal ab!


da ist kein Risiko dabei. die älteren Versionen sind ja immer noch verfügbar.
und deine Daten/ Einstellungen/ Aktivitäten sind auch save, selbst wenn man die Cloud nicht nutzt. denn da gibt es einen Ordner, wo das alles drin ist. und der wird nie gelöscht, ausser du machst das bewusst/ händisch.

habs drauf und aufn ersten Blick keinerlei Unterschied entdeckt


----------



## Nordlicht-SH (29. November 2022)

Installation läuft problemlos. Jedoch keine Veränderungen festgestellt 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Rines (29. November 2022)

Ebenso


----------

